# Intermittent noise issue with computer



## swordhandler (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello. I have a small home based recording studio. I use a digital/ audio interface and two powered studio reference speakers. My computer is an HP a6752f desktop. Over the last couple of weeks, I started to develop a popping and hissing noise in my speakers. It comes and goes and sometimes causes a complete drop out of audio. I have the same issue when using headphones so I know it is not a speaker problem. I have tried my digital/ audio interface on other computers and it works fine. I am not sure, but I believe that my external interface overrides the integrated onboard audio so I don't think it is my computer's soundcard (or am I wrong?). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dale (Nov 30, 2012)

What you are describing is often referred to as crackling.  It can be introduced through various means, but from what you described, it is best to make sure that you have updated to the latest drivers.  If you could also describe a.) your audio specifications, b.) your OS and architecture, and c.) how you listen to music (or does it not matter?), it might help.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 30, 2012)

swordhandler said:


> I am not sure, but I believe that my external interface overrides the integrated onboard audio so I don't think it is my computer's soundcard (or am I wrong?). Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



Are you using the Toslink? And your using integrated sound from the motherboard? 

What is the external equipment? 

You could try a PCI sound card ASUS XONAR make some great ones


----------



## swordhandler (Dec 1, 2012)

*Intermittent noise issue*



dale said:


> What you are describing is often referred to as crackling.  It can be introduced through various means, but from what you described, it is best to make sure that you have updated to the latest drivers.  If you could also describe a.) your audio specifications, b.) your OS and architecture, and c.) how you listen to music (or does it not matter?), it might help.



Hello. Thanks for replying. Here is the information you requested:
a.) I am using a Presonus AudioBox 44VSL digital/ audio interface. It is an external device that connects to my computer via USB. It does have software and I have re-installed and updated it. I am also using two m-Audio BX5a powered studio reference speakers.
b.) I am running a Vista 64 bit OS on a HP a6752f Quad Core processor with a HP w2207h HDMI monitor.
c.) To listen to music, I have my external interface set up as the default playback device in Windows. The external device comes on automatically at startup and I use the volume on the interface to adjust the levels in my studio speakers.

Hope this helps. Thank you.


----------



## dale (Dec 2, 2012)

Could you go to Control Panel > System and Security > System > Device Manager > Universal Serial Bus controllers, and then for every "USB Root Hub", right click for "Properties" > Power Management, then uncheck "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power" -- want to see if this improves the situation.


----------

